# stump killing



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2007)

Have been clearing many small trees 4" to 10". Doing some Wildlife habitat restoration on a 60 acre parcel. How do I kill the stumps so as to not end up with many suckers that end up being an unsightly bush?


----------



## Industry (Mar 7, 2007)

We use Garlon mixed with Hygrade Oil, But you have to have a Pesticide Applicators License for that.


----------



## sawyerDave (Mar 7, 2007)

Cheapest way to kill stumps is to drill 3/4 nich hole(s) fill with potassium nitrate (salt peter) cork the hole wait 1/2 year and burn em out. You don't have to burn, but works pretty good for stump removal


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you doing wildlife habitat or making the woods pretty? The browsers really like that unsightly brushy stuff that pops up after logging or thinning. Brings 'em in every time.


----------



## grabroot&growl (Mar 7, 2007)

*kill stumps*

65% diesel, 10% Cide-Kick, 25% Remedy.

Diesel will evetually break down, Cide-Kick is a commercial penetrant, Remedy is a woody plant Herbicide. In Texas it is used and labelled as brush control and no license is required to purchase it. Your state may be different.

As soon as possible after cutting stumps, so they do not "seal" themselves. If it has been some time skim the stump top with a chain saw to open a new wound and wet the surface and if it is a legume type like mesquite or a sprouter like red berry juniper or huisache, wet it enough that the mixture runs down the side of the stump on all sides to ground level - 90%+ won't come back from the stump with this treatment.

Be careful of the depth of the water table and adjust amount of mixture accordingly. Here, we dont have a lage concern, for the watertable is several 100 feet deeep and many strata to pass through, thereby the active ingredients are broken down well before they pose any threat. Besides from personal experience, you can literally bathe in the stuff an not be and suffer nonononono illlll effffeccctssss.  

I do agree with Husky however, if you are looking for drawing in ruminant animals (deer, moose, etc.) the young regrowth is invaluable for providing browse - shred it every 4 years or so and let it grow tender leaves for them. Eventually the stumps will die on their own in most cases if you periodically shred the top growth at certain times of the year, but in the meantime you provide good browse for the wildlife.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 8, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Are you doing wildlife habitat or making the woods pretty? The browsers really like that unsightly brushy stuff that pops up after logging or thinning. Brings 'em in every time.



Ah, ya. The other recommendations don't sound real habitat friendly to me.


----------



## talcott (Mar 9, 2007)

*killing stumps*

how do

try tordon rtu...you may not need to be lisenced to use it.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 9, 2007)

talcott said:


> how do
> 
> try tordon rtu...you may not need to be lisenced to use it.



at one time yes, applicators lic req'd. now buy it over the counter at tractor supply. 
It's also what I'd recommend. 
-Ralph


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 11, 2007)

I use Garlon 3A (water soluble) or glyphosphate applied to cambium of freshly cut stumps. Need to apply within 5 minutes or so of cutting. Some say a little longer is OK, but sooner the herbicide is applied the more effective it is.


----------



## Pilze (Apr 4, 2007)

Instead of burning it and sending carbon into the atmosphere or poisoning it and washing poison into the water table, why not put the tree back into the carbon cycle like nature??

Use gourmet mushrooms to decompose the stumps into humus. http://www.fungi.com/plugs/index.html Holes are drilled into the tree and plug spawn is used to inoculate it. The holes are sealed with wax. The next year edible mushrooms will be on every stump.


----------

